# Chevy Truck will not stay started.



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

My brothers truck will not stay started. Roy's tire and auto said they fixed it but they didn't all they did was put in a new fuel pump. My brother thinks it has to do with the spark plugs firing out of order or something. Also a certain type of spark plug needs to be in there and isn't there. The previous owner said that he put this performance chip in it and it needs these platinum spark plugs to run right. All the truck does is starts and stays running for awhile then just dies. This is just about the only transportation we have besides my sisters car we are working on. Also the truck does not have the original Chevy engine in it. The guy that had it before him did a little bit of tweaking to it. He put a new engine in it and that is where the spark plugs come in he put on Bosch platinum. The spark plugs he has on there now is ac del-co and these were just put on because he believes the Bosch platinum's wore out. He did not have 90 dollars to replace them so he had to go with a cheaper brand I am assuming. He also got new wires too. I do not know what type of engine it has in it and I don't even think it is a Chevy engine. But the Chevy engine uses ac del-co that is what my brother says which auto zone probably told him. What type of engine takes Bosch platinum because that is what I think is wrong. Wrong spark plugs causing the firing order to be messed up and not want to stay running because of the fact. Do you think it would the truck would run right if some Bosch platinum's were installed?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Plug brand isn't gonna matter as much as long as they're the correct plug for the engine. ACDelco makes platinum plugs that are used in practically all late model GM vehicles.
What year, make, model, and engine size does the truck have and most importantly, are you getting a "check engine/service engine soon" light?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

The truck is a 1996 Chevy 4x4 Z71 off road pick up with an 8 cyclinder 350 engine. As I said in the last post, it is modified. He put a performance chip in it and also a heavy duty transmission so he could haul heavier loads. The local mechanic said it needed a new fuel pump. That didn't work.
Also, the check engine light kept flashing off and on and then stayed on steady. Any ideas?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Get somebody to pull those trouble codes and post them...maybe they will give us a clue as to what's up with the truck.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't know if I will be able too. He is going to be trying this other place that the mechanic recommended to my brother. He put in some new Bosch platinums with four prongs for better conductivity. And still he is getting the same problem. He dropped it back off to the mechanic and he spent 2 hours on it and said he couldn't fix it and to get it off of his lot. This is because of the fact he couldn't make a profit off of us. So he is going to try to take it to the place the mechanic told him he could go because he didn't have the tools and this other guy does. If this guy can't find the problem I will try to get those numbers for you.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

willmon18 said:


> He put in some new Bosch platinums with four prongs for better conductivity. And still he is getting the same problem.


Like Midnight Tech stated, the type of plug really doesn't matter. Platinum plug will generally last longer. You really need to find out what codes are stored in the computer. This will tell what is wrong with the engine or help diagnosis it.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

if you dont have access to codes, simple troubleshooting, how long does it run usually? how hot is the temp gauge, what kind of gas is in it? (stupid i know, but one of my friends tried to drive his neon on deisel) does it start easily? does the engine just stop randomly, or does it sputter to a stop?


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Now that is hilarious putting diesel in a neon. What my brother says if you don't know how to at least check the fluids of your vehicle and fuel it up then you don't need to have a car. Anyways the Mechanic said he was missing some tools to fix it. I believe it is a diagnostic machine you know like bear but that is out of date. Well I was a little indescriptive it will stay running once you get it on the road but if you just sit there and let it idle it will die after a few seconds. And I assume if you are correct about the plugs I must of misinterpreted midnight he said ACDelco makes platinum plugs that are used in practically all late model GM vehicles. And chevy is a GM vehicle. But the truck does not get overheated. I heard my brother talking about the truck he thinks that there is a misfire in the spark plugs or firing out of order or he thinks that he is not getting enough fuel to the engine. I believe one of these might be the problem. But anyways it is sitting in our driveway and is waiting to be taken to a differnet place with a diagnostic machine. He is waiting to get the money to have it looked at.


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have an 88 that was doing the same thing, or close to it it sounds like. First I'd check your vacuum lines, make sure they are all connected and not cracked and sucking air, it will start, but then die cause it's not getting the right readings. If all those are on and not sucking air, you might want to look at an EGR Valve. See if a electric shop can test it. But if you got an Autozone you might see if they can't read the codes, the local one in my area has the machine to hook up, but I know if you can get the codes they can look it up and tell you what they are.


----------



## Spacemonkey6401 (Jul 27, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i was thinking along the same lines as space there. if it runs down the road fine, but dies at idle, i think there is a vacuum leak. try to see if you hear any load sucking noise, because it shouldn't make any. as far as the codes, most autozones/checkers and the like around the usa will pull codes for free, then try to sell you what they think will stop the code. if all else fails, take it to a gm dealer, and let their trained techs get it running. i know it'll cost more, but its worth it.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I don't know if it is the vacuume lines or not but I will have my brother check it first thing when he gets home today.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well my brother is taking it to another place today so it should get fixed this time.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it's a chev...

there is a connector under the dash, you use a paperclip, and you connect two of the pins and then turn the key to "on" not starting it.

then it blinks out the codes.
your local library should have the service manual for it, and the codes are listed in there, as well as which two pins to short out on the connector.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Volt-Schwibe said:


> It's a chevy. There is a connector under the dash, you use a paperclip, and you connect two of the pins and then turn the key to "on" not starting it. Then it blinks out the codes.
> your local library should have the service manual for it, and the codes are listed in there, as well as which two pins to short out on the connector.


I edited you words a bit. But I am lost tell me where does the codes blink out at?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

willmon18 said:


> I edited you words a bit. But I am lost tell me where does the codes blink out at?


The "Check Engine" or Service Engine Soon" light on the dash.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yep, service engine soon light.

or engine, or check engine, etc.

as far as chevies go, from what i've seen, they all use the same set of codes.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

The only thing I know about the check engine soon light it keeps flashing. Is it trying to say something in morse code or something. All I know is that he can get it started and all and it will stay running but if he trys to push on the gas too hard then it will die. I am assuming the other truck he has, has the same problem. It is an old ford not exactly sure on what year it is though.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont know, but it almost sounds like EFI is trying to put too much fuel into the engine to early, kinda like when you first start a weed eater and you pull the trigger too fast.. it floods it. My car did it when i first got it, it had something to do with the computer, also when you turn on the key (not the engine) how many times the check engine light is the code


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The "check engine" light will flash. Count the flashes Each code is a two
digit code, so a (for example) 23 would be FLASH FLASH <pause> FLASH FLASH FLASH <long pause>


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

As far as I know it just keeps flashing and doesn't stop. I believe it stays off for awhile then starts to flash again without stopping.


----------

